# Spechy Turbo Kenevo



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

https://www.bikerumor.com/2017/09/03/new-specialized-turbo-kenevo-charges-mountain-180mm-travel/

https://www.specialized.com/us/en/men/bikes/turbo/turbo-kenevo


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

Yes, full face bro-bras, coming soon to a nature trail near you. Now every trail is a shuttle trail!

-Walt


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

Like a moto that shuts off at the top of the hill then rides down sans engine, but still has the weigh just in case you need traction! LOL


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

Don't worry Walt, only old and/or disabled people ride ebikes, right?


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

My grandpa needs a Kenovo to ride with his grandkids on the rail trail. Completely legit.

-Walt


----------



## deuxdiesel (Jan 14, 2007)

This makes buying my next bike so much easier. I can cross off Specialized and Trek, along with other bike companies that now market these abominations. Pretty soon it will be all customs for me.


----------



## rider95 (Mar 30, 2016)

Oh more really cool new E bikes coming out opening up new places to ride with new ppl more reasons to stop in the bike shop and spend money, my GF was never in a bike shop intel I got her a e bike now she wants to ride all the time and must have the latest new helmet or gloves . I am going to my local shop now to spend about $300 for work on my E bike ,its exciting times for us E bikers !


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

Send a link to your local Land Manager, they love this ****!


----------



## Lemonaid (May 13, 2013)

honestly as an avid biker it pains me to say this, but it would be in the best interest of all if they just closed the trails to ALL bikes rather than let these monstrosities roam freely on them. Some trails are best left alone rather than incur the traffic of these motorized machines to ruin the pristine beauty of nature. Not to mention all the poor animals that would get in it's way.

I understand "special needs" of some riders, but I believe in the old star trek saying "the needs of the many outweigh the needs of the few". Sorry if you have janky knees... the trails should be for those who can pedal 100% themselves. Otherwise you can go to a dh park or one that allows motorized access.


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

I actually like the idea of 250W/15mph e-bikes on trails so that old infirm people can enjoy mountainbiking. But this new Specialized is the *exact* slippery slope bike we all predicted. It's not intended for gramps. It's intended for DH dudes to "shuttle" all the trails all the time.

IMO, if you like e-bikes, you should *hate* this development, because this looks and acts (to the general public) an awful lot like a motorcycle. 

-Walt


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Lemonaid said:


> honestly as an avid biker it pains me to say this, but it would be in the best interest of all if they just closed the trails to ALL bikes rather than let these monstrosities roam freely on them. Some trails are best left alone rather than incur the traffic of these motorized machines to ruin the pristine beauty of nature. Not to mention all the poor animals that would get in it's way.
> 
> I understand "special needs" of some riders, but I believe in the old star trek saying "the needs of the many outweigh the needs of the few". Sorry if you have janky knees... the trails should be for those who can pedal 100% themselves. Otherwise you can go to a dh park or one that allows motorized access.


 Thats what we as mt bikers are afraid of, closing the trails to all with wheels. So many restrictions in place in so many areas already for motorized vehicles. They ( can't believe i'm saying this) have a place on dirt roads and where other motos go. And where allowed ( some in CA) Mr lemon, you are so wrong about those with an ADA HP. So wrong. Look up "other powered mobility devices". Fed regs are long and wordy. Accessibility for all, regardless of physical capability. Depends on trail status, definitions and other trail designations in the area in question. My mt biking buddy busted his C-4. Limited arm movement, little for legs. Now sports an electric wheel chair, 750 watts, coil over shocks, joystick control. This things rocks. He rides that anywhere he pleases. End of statement. However, old, fat and out of shape is not an HP.


----------



## Lemonaid (May 13, 2013)

leeboh said:


> Thats what we as mt bikers are afraid of, closing the trails to all with wheels. So many restrictions in place in so many areas already for motorized vehicles. They ( can't believe i'm saying this) have a place on dirt roads and where other motos go. And where allowed ( some in CA) Mr lemon, you are so wrong about those with an ADA HP. So wrong. Look up "other powered mobility devices". Fed regs are long and wordy. Accessibility for all, regardless of physical capability. Depends on trail status, definitions and other trail designations in the area in question. My mt biking buddy busted his C-4. Limited arm movement, little for legs. Now sports an electric wheel chair, 750 watts, coil over shocks, joystick control. This things rocks. He rides that anywhere he pleases. End of statement. However, old, fat and out of shape is not an HP.


"access for all" as i understand, it doesn't mean access by bike or even access on two wheels. It means all people including those with "disabilities" can enjoy our natural resources. As far as I know, being able to do it on a mountain bike wasn't the intent of the rule.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Lemonaid said:


> "access for all" as i understand, it doesn't mean access by bike or even access on two wheels. It means all people including those with "disabilities" can enjoy our natural resources. As far as I know, being able to do it on a mountain bike wasn't the intent of the rule.


 Check out some of your state and federal regs on " other powered mobility devices" E bikes aren't mt bikes. They could in some circumstances fit the bill. Not everywhere, not on a hiking only trail. If they can't walk or walk well, other options are available to them. MA state parks, most other states, and federal regs require at least the ability for access. Hence wheelchair ramps, accessibility trails ( think wide stonedust trails with wider boardwalks) Are you really not getting this? Should I type slower? Really, do some reading before spouting some more inaccurate drivel.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

Lemonaid said:


> "access for all"


Doesn't mean everywhere.


----------



## FM (Apr 30, 2003)

Lemonaid said:


> Some trails are best left alone rather than incur the traffic of these motorized machines to ruin the pristine beauty of nature. Not to mention all the poor animals that would get in it's way.


Wow that is straight Sierra Club right there, nicely done!


----------



## FM (Apr 30, 2003)

life behind bars said:


> Send a link to your local Land Manager, they love this ****!


Also the state patrol, they're not going to like people riding these on the freeway so they don't have to drive to the trailhead!


----------



## rider95 (Mar 30, 2016)

Walt said:


> I actually like the idea of 250W/15mph e-bikes on trails so that old infirm people can enjoy mountainbiking. But this new Specialized is the *exact* slippery slope bike we all predicted. It's not intended for gramps. It's intended for DH dudes to "shuttle" all the trails all the time.
> 
> IMO, if you like e-bikes, you should *hate* this development, because this looks and acts (to the general public) an awful lot like a motorcycle.
> 
> -Walt


I have personally sent Chris @ HPC a e mail about ther using ads showing Hi Power Cycles ripping around on some trail explaining the problems about e bike trail access , now when HPC runs a ad it will say for private land use . This new e bike could fit in fine especially with the right rider but its very understandable for the concern reg Mt bikers would have .


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

deuxdiesel said:


> This makes buying my next bike so much easier. I can cross off Specialized and Trek, along with other bike companies that now market these abominations. Pretty soon it will be all customs for me.


What components are you going to use?

https://www.sram.com/sram/mountain/f...svkh1fvqp7gpp6
https://www.shimano-steps.com/e-bike...t-is-steps/mtb
https://www.missionhybrid.dtswiss.com/


----------



## deuxdiesel (Jan 14, 2007)

honkinunit said:


> What components are you going to use?
> 
> https://www.sram.com/sram/mountain/f...svkh1fvqp7gpp6
> https://www.shimano-steps.com/e-bike...t-is-steps/mtb
> https://www.missionhybrid.dtswiss.com/


Surly cranks, cogs and hubs? It's the single speed life for me I guess. And at 53 with torn up knees and back from being a firefighter, I still get out and ride without bitching about how hard it is and that I need a motor so that I can ride. 20 years ago I rode 2,000+ miles per year, now it's less than 500, but each of those miles is so precious because I still EARN them.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

holy crap guys. Either talk about this bike in particular or drop it.


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

rider95 said:


> I have personally sent Chris @ HPC a e mail about ther using ads showing Hi Power Cycles ripping around on some trail explaining the problems about e bike trail access , now when HPC runs a ad it will say for private land use . This new e bike could fit in fine especially with the right rider but its very understandable for the concern reg Mt bikers would have .


My concern is that we keep going. 750w bikes are, in theory, legal in the US on trails. Batteries continue to improve. I know what I'd choose if I wanted to rip trails - a DH sled with a 750w motor (get a new battery at the truck after an hour and then go rip some more!) What's the end point for these? We're already moving in the moto direction (shorter cranks, fewer speeds on the drivetrain, e-bike specific beefier suspension and such).

If the goal is to help the old/injured/frail enjoy the outdoors, we're already well past that point. But I don't think anyone really thinks we'll stop where we are, right?

-Walt


----------



## motocatfish (Mar 12, 2016)

Walt said:


> I actually like the idea of 250W/15mph e-bikes on trails so that old infirm people can enjoy mountainbiking. But this new Specialized is the *exact* slippery slope bike we all predicted. It's not intended for gramps. It's intended for DH dudes to "shuttle" all the trails all the time.
> 
> IMO, if you like e-bikes, you should *hate* this development, because this looks and acts (to the general public) an awful lot like a motorcycle.
> 
> -Walt


Sorry, but Gramps _IS_ a DH junkie with no local shuttle service available, and this bike gives him a WOODY!!! 

Discrimination based solely on future fears should NOT be the mantra of our country, land managers, AND MTBR forum mods!

Just another almost-gramps opinion,

Catfish ...


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

FM said:


> Wow that is straight Sierra Club right there, nicely done!


No doubt! I suppose he's also anti - logger. I wonder what he wipes with?


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

motocatfish said:


> Sorry, but Gramps _IS_ a DH junkie with no local shuttle service available, and this bike gives him a WOODY!!!
> 
> Discrimination based solely on future fears should NOT be the mantra of our country, land managers, AND MTBR forum mods!
> 
> ...


Let me clarify. If you are on a 200mm travel bike wearing armor and a fullface, you are indistinguishable from a moto to the general public. You also very clearly (for your safety as well as everyone else's) don't belong on any sort of multiuse trail, motor or not.

In the past, the absolute misery of walking your DH bike uphill for an hour to get a 5 minute run precluded using them on MUTs in most cases (though, funny story, I used to use a Super8 as an "XC" bike when riding with slower friends). With a motor, that's no longer an issue. See any potential problems with this?

-Walt


----------



## rider95 (Mar 30, 2016)

This new turbo is a beauty Ohilns shock with a coil spring dump the rock shock fork for a Fox 36 with 20mm axle , would love to see a ride report . If I could stop spending money on my current e bike M4s to day yesterday a Maxxais wetstorm rear tire tommower ?? , I can see a new e bike in my future.


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

Rider95, honest question - where would you ride this? If it's a DH park/directional trails that don't have a chairlift, makes sense. 

-Walt


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

I would ride it in Pisgah. Bunch of long fire road climbs around 5 miles, then rip the gnarly pucker downhill. But can't do that yet.. as they are not legal. I'll stick with my Pivot, for now...


----------



## rider95 (Mar 30, 2016)

Pisgah ! I am planning a trip to ride there and Dupont you ride there??


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

You'll only ride motorized trails legally in Pisgah.


----------



## rider95 (Mar 30, 2016)

Walt said:


> Rider95, honest question - where would you ride this? If it's a DH park/directional trails that don't have a chairlift, makes sense.
> 
> -Walt


We can only assume that this new Turbo is 750w I cant find much info on it sure looks neat doesn't look to be much of a battery on it , would love to have this at snowshoe you could have fun climbing up a xc trail to the top then a flow trail back down .


----------



## eFat (Jun 14, 2017)

rider95 said:


> We can only assume that this new Turbo is 750w I cant find much info on it sure looks neat doesn't look to be much of a battery on it


Motor and battery are the same as on the Turbo Levo.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

life behind bars said:


> You'll only ride motorized trails legally in Pisgah.


I ride my normal bike at Pisgah and DuPont. Ok with you? I don't currently own an emtb as I've sold both my Levo's waiting to see how things shake out.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

rider95 said:


> Pisgah ! I am planning a trip to ride there and Dupont you ride there??


Yes, both very close to my house.


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

Walt said:


> I actually like the idea of 250W/15mph e-bikes on trails so that old infirm people can enjoy mountainbiking. But this new Specialized is the *exact* slippery slope bike we all predicted. It's not intended for gramps. It's intended for DH dudes to "shuttle" all the trails all the time.
> 
> IMO, if you like e-bikes, you should *hate* this development, because this looks and acts (to the general public) an awful lot like a motorcycle.
> 
> -Walt


100% concur. my stance exactly. nailed it. rep'd.


----------



## rider95 (Mar 30, 2016)

eFat said:


> Motor and battery are the same as on the Turbo Levo.


Whats the diff from the two? both are 750w that's the same as all of them so this one has bigger fatter tires ? I just spent a lot of money to put fatter tires on my e bike . It doesn't have enough battery to do more than one trip up a short MT then its 3 plus hrs on the charger .


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

Gutch said:


> I would ride it in Pisgah. Bunch of long fire road climbs around 5 miles, then rip the gnarly pucker downhill. But can't do that yet.. as they are not legal. I'll stick with my Pivot, for now...


Well, this bike and the ones that are likely to come after it pretty much are putting the nail in the coffin of getting access to USFS managed lands like Pisgah, though, right?

I don't think some of you guys are getting me here - the existence (from a major manufacturer) of this sort of bike is going to make it *impossible* to convince land managers/general public/people on the fence about e-bikes that they should have access to non-motorized trails. All anyone at a city council meeting needs to do is show 30 seconds of one of these e-DH marketing videos and the discussion is *over*.

I actually want my neighbors who are in their 70s to be able to go ride with me. But this exact kind of bike (though here it was a DIY modded DH sled that a local bro-brah constructed for himself) is what caused Park City to ban e-bikes from all singletrack this year.

-Walt


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

I believe the Kenevo is a Levo with just more travel and slacker geo? You and I have ZERO control over what is produced. It's my belief (JMO) that we will see Class 1 pedelec Ebikes on more MUT trails LEGALLY. Of course with more Ebikes out also comes more poaching of trails which is what I'm concerned with. If I lived and rode in a heavily congested area, I would not want any Ebikes on singletrack. I think vast areas that offer 50+ miles of singletrack will see emtbs.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

Gutch said:


> I believe the Kenevo is a Levo with just more travel and slacker geo? You and I have ZERO control over what is produced. It's my belief (JMO) that we will see Class 1 pedelec Ebikes on more MUT trails LEGALLY. Of course with more Ebikes out also comes more poaching of trails which is what I'm concerned with. If I lived and rode in a heavily congested area, I would not want any Ebikes on singletrack. I think vast areas that offer 50+ miles of singletrack will see emtbs.


Pretty much, they motorized an slacker enduro this time around instead of a Stumpjumper with the Levo. It's really close to DH geo and travel, especially since guys are winning world cups on 180mm 29er DH bikes now.

I don't know how representative we are, but like most of the areas I've ridden in the west, we have a handful of trails that you can shuttle, and similar to Porcupine Rim in Moab, they're not short, close into town shuttles, they require time and are more backcountry type of affairs. Which IMO, is fine, it keeps the numbers down, there's enough climbing involved that most people don't or can't ride them on DH bikes and they require enough commitment that it's mostly skilled riders. Ebikes like this though, and every trail you can now session instead of the fact that hauling your butt to the top effectively limits you to one lap on it.

Which is how Specialized is pushing it and has not gone unnoticed by the reviewers. It's not the first emtb with these sort of numbers, but it's the most refined and has the full power of Specialized marketing dept behind it, so they'll sell a bunch. I've always thought this is where one segment of the emtb market would go, because if you have a motor why strapped on, why worry about suspension kimatics and weight that favor climbing? I agree with Walt on it though, I think it's only going to make emtbs a harder sell to land managers in many, especially populated places, they're not idiots, they can see where this is heading.



> "Why a long travel e-MTB? Well, imagine if you wanted to do a sick 20 minute run again and again. You could arrange friends and a truck to shuttle you, which sometimes takes 40 minutes to drive up and a whole lotta BS to organize. Or buy an expensive lift ticket and wait in the queue. Or you could just ride up the same mountain and have way more fun. That's what we did at the launch event this summer, and it was awesome."
> 
> "The controls are simple and sleek. Plus/Minus buttons change assist level, and the real standout feature is a Walk Assist button. Push it, and it'll power the wheel along at 2mph so you can easily walk up any sections too gnarly to ride up. You know, like those steep, techy, awesome sections that you just wanna hit again. The "Turbo" button is on the front of the control and provides immediate access to full power."


https://www.bikerumor.com/2017/09/03/new-specialized-turbo-kenevo-charges-mountain-180mm-travel/



> "The Levo Kenevo is an eMTB aimed squarely at the DH set. Yes, that's right! An eMTB for going down hill. AT this juncture I feel we should all pause for a few seconds and let that one sink in. OK so there's some explanation needed here in case this doesn't make any sense to you. The motor assist system is not designed to help you go faster on the descents, it cuts out at the usual 25kmh anyway - no, this is a system designed to help you get back up to the top without an uplift so you can do it all again and again and again. It makes sense when you think of it as a big burly DH bike, complete with 180mm of travel at both ends that would be awful to drag back up the hill without an uplift, be that a gondola/chair at an Alpine bike park or a van/trailer at a typically British one."
> 
> "My mind wandered right over to one of my favourite trails that includes a really fun and steep DH section. Usually it's ridden like every other part of that loop ie once. Turning around and pushing back up has always crossed my mind but I've never really done it. I just get on with the rest of the trail. But now, on this bike I imagine turning around and, to use the common parlance in these situations, 'sessioning' parts of my favourite trails I would otherwise just ride the once. It does give you a new perspective on riding familiar trails if all the big steep DH sections are now effectively uplifted.
> 
> ...


Specialized Turbo Levo Kenevo 6Fattie Brings eMTB to DH | Singletrack Magazine



> "Who is this bike for?
> 
> Frankly, we think a lot of former downhillers are going to fall in love with this bike, plus all those riders who generally just live to descend.We've always thought this was a predictable path for the evolution of e-bikes, and we're a bit surprised there aren't more long-travel pedal assisted bikes already. You have a motor, it's not like the extra travel is slowing you down.
> 
> ...


The Mother of All E-Bikes: Specializedâ€™s Levo Kenevo is Here â€" Flow Mountain Bike


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

Klurejr said:


> holy crap guys. Either talk about this bike in particular or drop it.


Yup, major off topic once again...
...I have no problem with crit of the bike listed, but com'on guys!


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Why do you think custom frame builders are exempt from building e-bikes?

So I'm guessing you must commute by foot or bike and don't own a motor vehicle ...

It's okay to be a hypocrite, we all go there at times 

Personally, I think that bike is badass, but it would only make sense if it were legal on the up, so gravel access roads and the like, maybe even resorts.

I would much rather pedal up the resort with or without assist than ride the lift. Think carbon footprint, but more specifically how about a bike resort with no lifts and awesome climbing trails that allowed ebikes? Kinda like an mtb version of Wolf Creek.

Hey Walt, tell the truth, would you refuse to build a custom ebike if a customer wanted one? I heard Devin was embracing ebikes...



deuxdiesel said:


> This makes buying my next bike so much easier. I can cross off Specialized and Trek, along with other bike companies that now market these abominations. Pretty soon it will be all customs for me.


----------



## rider95 (Mar 30, 2016)

This Bikes makes perfect sense think back to snow boarders when first came out no ski resort wanted any thing to do with them , then one or two started to let them in . Now look a whole industry developed it took some ski resorts willing to go against the purest to have a open mind . Mabey the same with this new Levo built for the ski bike parks were they make the trail rules not some BLM or St park it should fit in nicely with the go big or go home crowd , I wonder how many times it can climb back up on the xc trail on one charge ?? So does anyone know a ski bike park that now allows e bikes ??


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

Nurse Ben said:


> Hey Walt, tell the truth, would you refuse to build a custom ebike if a customer wanted one? I heard Devin was embracing ebikes...


I have had people request them and turned them down. I'm much more interested in long term trail access than making a few bucks. Park City and Moab (my 2 main riding areas) have both blanket banned them, so there's not much demand locally anyway.

FWIW, I own an e-bike (for cargo/kid duty) and I have ridden a LEVO. In the hands of a fit/motivated rider, they can be a big problem on MUT/2-way stuff. I have zero problem with them on one-way trails like at the resorts or climbing fire roads/descending DH only singletrack. No idea why anyone would oppose that.

-Walt


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

rider95 said:


> Mabey the same with this new Levo built for the ski bike parks were they make the trail rules not some BLM or St park it should fit in nicely with the go big or go home crowd , I wonder how many times it can climb back up on the xc trail on one charge ?? So does anyone know a ski bike park that now allows e bikes ??


How does a ski resort make money if you're not buying a lift ticket? In theory you can be fined/arrested here if you poach the trails inside the boundary of the bike park (though in practice it's a non-issue).

-Walt


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

rider95 said:


> This Bikes makes perfect sense think back to snow boarders when first came out no ski resort wanted any thing to do with them , then one or two started to let them in . Now look a whole industry developed it took some ski resorts willing to go against the purest to have a open mind . Mabey the same with this new Levo built for the ski bike parks were they make the trail rules not some BLM or St park it should fit in nicely with the go big or go home crowd , I wonder how many times it can climb back up on the xc trail on one charge ?? So does anyone know a ski bike park that now allows e bikes ??


Once again, another lame comparison. Ski resorts/snowboarders never threatened skiers use of the mountain. Most parks don't charge for use either, some ski resorts were losing money at that time and allowed them because they could make more. A better comparison would be allowing snowmobiles to cruise up and down ski slopes.


----------



## alexbn921 (Mar 31, 2009)

This bike and all of the 3rd gen motors from specialized are making 700-800 watts. You can make more and disable the limiter with ease.
Ebikes are great for a lot of things. Poaching mountain bike trails is not one of them.
This reminds me of the japanese HP limit of 276. All sports cars had 276 hp regardless of how much they really made.
Electric motors are just as powerful as gas motors and everyday batteries get better. In 5 years these Ebikes will have a 40-60 mile range at 1000+ watts. Electric is the future of transportation and Ebikes are going to be a large part of that.
Recreation is a completely different segment and in the USA motorized and nonmotorized areas are separated. It's impossible to enforce limited ebike access. Prove me wrong! The line from 250 to 1000+ is just too blurry and it's only getting worse.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Walt said:


> How does a ski resort make money if you're not buying a lift ticket? In theory you can be fined/arrested here if you poach the trails inside the boundary of the bike park (though in practice it's a non-issue).
> 
> -Walt


Trail pass, no lift access, for example Mammoth charges $17 for trail only riding vs $54 for a lift access pass.

I rode up and down Mammoth mountain three times, got some solid exercise and three downhill runs. I don't know if Mammoth allows ebiked, I didn't see any.


----------



## Lemonaid (May 13, 2013)

alexbn921 said:


> This bike and all of the 3rd gen motors from specialized are making 700-800 watts. You can make more and disable the limiter with ease.
> Ebikes are great for a lot of things. Poaching mountain bike trails is not one of them.
> This reminds me of the japanese HP limit of 276. All sports cars had 276 hp regardless of how much they really made.
> Electric motors are just as powerful as gas motors and everyday batteries get better. In 5 years these Ebikes will have a 40-60 mile range at 1000+ watts. Electric is the future of transportation and Ebikes are going to be a large part of that.
> Recreation is a completely different segment and in the USA motorized and nonmotorized areas are separated. It's impossible to enforce limited ebike access. Prove me wrong! The line from 250 to 1000+ is just too blurry and it's only getting worse.


It's actually not very hard to increase the top speed of an electric motor by over-volting. Electric motors aren't limited by the "recommended voltage sticker" printed on the side of the housing.


----------



## rider95 (Mar 30, 2016)

Walt said:


> How does a ski resort make money if you're not buying a lift ticket? In theory you can be fined/arrested here if you poach the trails inside the boundary of the bike park (though in practice it's a non-issue).
> 
> -Walt


Lets see we rent a room at the resort @ 130 a nite there is about 5 diff restaurants on top none cheap there is even my GF favorite a Starbucks , every time I book a room I have to see were the nearest Starbucks is for her. There is some nite life too to check out as well as a bike shop if the shop is nice to us we will drop a few dollars there we love to buy trail maps printed on a handkerchief or other stuff . Got to buy a trail pass we always buy a ST park pass or whatever pass if the money goes to maintaining the trails , stop in the local Mkt for Beer or better yet hit a brew pub sign the GF up for a trail skills clinic or guided trail ride . And since I am there maybe rent me a DH bike to try at lest one day just a half day rental? So we spend about $200 to $250 a day


----------



## EricTheDood (Sep 22, 2017)

I'm interested in this bike. 

What are everyone's thoughts on riding up paved roads with an assisted ebike and down the trails? In other words, the same route as a van/truck shuttle, but without the shuttle?


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

I don't think ANYONE cares if they are legal trails. If they do care, just elitist bs. LEGAL = RIP IT!


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

EricTheDood said:


> I'm interested in this bike.
> 
> What are everyone's thoughts on riding up paved roads with an assisted ebike and down the trails? In other words, the same route as a van/truck shuttle, but without the shuttle?


I think that's a great way to do it. No speed differential when on the trail from a normal mountain bike, saves some gas/money/pollution.

I've been saying for a while that riding on directional trails (or bike only trails, which most directional trails are) seems like the logical place for e-bikes. No issues with conflict due to closing speeds, generally no/few non-bike users to get upset, etc.

-Walt


----------



## Mr_Blackmores (Feb 13, 2015)

Kinematics analysis of the new new Specialized Turbo Kenevo: https://mrblackmorescorner.blogspot.com.es/2017/10/fantic-xf1-integra-vs-specialized-turbo.html

Cheers!


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

The other day I rode a long tough technical loop with my wife, she struggled a bit so we were running late, almost out of light. 

I jumped on her Levo to ride the four miles back to the van. It was the first time I'd ridden the Levo more than just up down the street. 

The four miles was a mix of asphalt, gravel, steep rutted jeep trail, and cross country through a ski resort.

It would have taken me an hour of solid work on my Fatillac, but on the Levo I was back to the van in twenty minutes and barely broke a sweat.

It's still not my thing, but that sure was an easy shuttle!


----------



## bluck (Aug 20, 2014)

KENEVO!!


----------



## Giant Warp (Jun 11, 2009)

EricTheDood said:


> I'm interested in this bike.
> 
> What are everyone's thoughts on riding up paved roads with an assisted ebike and down the trails? In other words, the same route as a van/truck shuttle, but without the shuttle?


I've used the Levo as a shuttle. The new Kenevo will be just as great. Sometimes you see the shuttle monkeys with three vehicles so they can do laps. That can be a thing of the past now. One of our local runs requires vehicles for the steep asphalt climb and then another mile pedaling up the dirt with all that gear on their backs. I've done that loop with 3-4 laps on one battery. Another shuttle that I do would require someone to put like 50 miles on a second car to shuttle the asphalt portion. Remember, if you leave a car at the top of the mountain then someone has to drive up and back to get it when you are done riding. That really sucks. Those days are gone for me.

My wife also has a Levo but she doesn't like anything really steep. Sometimes we do loops where she rides up the dirt but down the asphalt to meet back at the car. Sometimes we ride the asphalt up and I take the dirt down and meet back at the car. The Kenevo will allow you put together many options to ride with wife where you can ride together and then also get sweet gnar.


----------



## dkw (Jan 14, 2018)

Love that 180mm travel, especially with the coil shock. If ohlins builds a 180 mm coil Fork, the Kenevo will be my next all mountain bike.


----------



## EricTheDood (Sep 22, 2017)

dkw said:


> Love that 180mm travel, especially with the coil shock. If ohlins builds a 180 mm coil Fork, the Kenevo will be my next all mountain bike.


The stock Lyrik 180 RCT3 is quite plush.

If that fork isn't enough, you can slap on a Fox 40 or Boxxer and call it a day. It'll slacken the Kenevo's HTA to 64 degrees which is just a touch steeper than DH bike geometry.

If you're worried about how that would affect climbing, don't. It might add 500-700 grams which is barely 2% of the bike's weight. Slam the saddle on the steepest, techy-est climbs with the assist at 75% or greater and you'll have no issues.


----------



## Mackerel_Fillet (May 1, 2016)

Hi all,

If anyone is interested in more eBike specific stuff there is a forum here that is exclusive to ebike:

http://www.emtbforums.com

Enjoy!


----------

